# Firefox Bookmarks Toolbar ausblenden



## frager (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe den Firefox Browser und der hat bei mir oben, unter der Adresse-Toolbar die Bookmarks-Toolbar, die ich nicht ausblenden kann!! Wenn ich auf View->Toolbars gehe und den Hacken bei "Bookmarks Toolbar" wegmache verschwindet die Leiste zwar, ist aber beim naechsten Firefox start wieder da! Woran kann das liegen?


----------

